# Dates on smoke alarms.



## kasa (Mar 2, 2013)

I was just thinking it'd be really nice if smoke alarms had to have the year they were manufactured printed on the front of them, so I could see how old they are when I walk under them, instead of having it on the back of the bracket, which I'd never see.   It just seems like it'd make sense for the manufacturers of these to do this, since me seeing it's an old unit would trigger the building owner to go out and buy a new one.  Any thoughts why they haven't thought of this one yet?


----------



## cda (Mar 2, 2013)

Looks.........


----------



## mark handler (Mar 3, 2013)

There is a date printed on the backs of smoke alarms.

The expiration date for smoke alarms maybe stamped inside too.

All smoke detectors have a recommended service life of 10 years.


----------



## kasa (Mar 3, 2013)

Yes.  And I was thinking, all the $ they could make would not happen if only one manufacturer did it.  If the cheap-skate is looking at the store, and sees one that advertises exactly when he's gotta buy a new one, and then there's one that won't, he'll chose the one that won't.  So, it'd have to be a code that made them do it, and I don't know who'd be the advocate for that code but inspectors (me).  Any studies done on how many people's smoke alarms were expired in a fire?  I see expiration dates on the bottoms of self-illuminated exit signs, and I think I'm probably making someone some money out there every time I order some replaced.   Aside from just knowing what models of smoke detectors look older-than-dirt, there is no efficient way to check them.


----------



## kasa (Mar 3, 2013)

Mark, Yeah I know it is there, but you have to pull it down to see it.  I'm also prohibited from helping anyone even remove them to check.  I see hundreds of smoke alarms in a week even.  Just a lot of obstacles that having the date on the outside would really help with.


----------



## cda (Mar 3, 2013)

kasa said:
			
		

> Mark, Yeah I know it is there, but you have to pull it down to see it.  I'm also prohibited from helping anyone even remove them to check.  I see hundreds of smoke alarms in a week even.  Just a lot of obstacles that having the date on the outside would really help with.


Sad you cannot twist an alarm!!!!

Someone needs some help!!!!!


----------



## BSSTG (Mar 3, 2013)

Greetings,

I recently went to change batts in mine and found that 1 wasn't even working. Spooky. Mine are about 9 years old so I changed out the whole lot. I didn't know that the service life is 10 years. good info.

BS


----------



## cda (Mar 3, 2013)

BSSTG said:
			
		

> Greetings, I recently went to change batts in mine and found that 1 wasn't even working. Spooky. Mine are about 9 years old so I changed out the whole lot. I didn't know that the service life is 10 years. good info.
> 
> BS


Not sure if it is service life Nfpa changed to say require them to be replaced after ten years


----------



## kasa (Mar 3, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> Sad you cannot twist an alarm!!!!Someone needs some help!!!!!


I don't know if I'm getting the right tone in your reply, but I don't take any offense either way     Just want to clarify really, I am an inspector, and I was told that I can't touch any equipment, devices, etc.  I had been pushing the test button on emergency lights for an older lady, and a manager who was observing me for the day said that's not allowed due to liability issues.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 3, 2013)

Your job is to inspect, the manager's liability issues wouldn't come into play here. JMHO


----------



## mark handler (Mar 3, 2013)

By the way that expiration date is for both hard wired and battery operated units


----------



## ICE (Mar 3, 2013)

I have encountered detectors that were so old that they crumbled when I tried to remove them....it happened with my ten year old plug in co detector.


----------



## cda (Mar 3, 2013)

kasa said:
			
		

> I don't know if I'm getting the right tone in your reply, but I don't take any offense either way     Just want to clarify really, I am an inspector, and I was told that I can't touch any equipment, devices, etc.  I had been pushing the test button on emergency lights for an older lady, and a manager who was observing me for the day said that's not allowed due to liability issues.


No have similar problem not as bad

Sometime I act and ask permission later

I do not like to take down the old ones, it disturbs the sleeping roaches


----------



## Oldfieldguy (Mar 3, 2013)

The 10 year expiration date provision for smoke alarms was deleted from the 2013 edition of NFPA 72.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 3, 2013)

Oldfieldguy said:
			
		

> The 10 year expiration date provision for smoke alarms was deleted from the 2013 edition of NFPA 72.


The revisions proposed in 3.) are made to provide correlation between the requirements of 14.4.7 (14.4.8 in the 2010  edition) and the requirements of 29.10 as modified by Comment 72-415. The provisions of 14.4.7 address replacement of smoke alarms in one- and two-family dwellings and require that smoke alarms in one- and two-family dwellings not  remain in service longer than 10-years from the date of manufacture. The provisions in 29.10 as modified by Comment  72-415 would require the 10-year replacement of all smoke alarms not just those in one- and two-family dwellings. The  revisions proposed for 29.10 by this TIA remove the conflicting requirement and return the language to that in the 2010  edition.

http://www.nfpa.org/Assets/files/AboutTheCodes/72/ProposedTIA1050NFPA72.pdf


----------



## mark handler (Mar 3, 2013)

Manufacturer's still recommended All smoke detectors have a service life of 10 years.


----------



## Oldfieldguy (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks Mark, I stand corrected.


----------



## fireguy (Mar 4, 2013)

When you push the button to test an emergency/exit light, you need to hold the button down for the full 90 minutes.  The 90 minutes is  the time the battery is to power the light.


----------



## 97catintenn (Mar 4, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> I have encountered detectors that were so old that they crumbled when I tried to remove them....it happened with my ten year old plug in co detector.


That's why you're suppose the replace CO detectors every seven years. lol


----------



## kasa (Mar 5, 2013)

Not to change the subject, but to what Fireguy said:  The monthly test is 30 seconds.   The annual test, the 90 minute one, I've always told people they can shut it off at the panel, but caution them to watch that they haven't just shut off a fridge or alarm or something with it.  I just saw a receipt from some company charging $18.50 for each unit for the 'annual test', and in total it was like over $900, and separate charges listed to fix broken ones.  That I don't really understand.


----------

